# What is Your Favorite Type of Movie



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

Comedies?
Horror?
Drama?
Mystery?
Musicals? (Seriously?)


----------



## spiderman616 (May 22, 2013)

Well-written and acted ones.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Comedy......feel like i answered this already......ah well.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Drama I guess. That's a pretty broad genre though.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Horror (and family).


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Musicals. >_>


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hmm..... Fantasy or Sci-fi action-adventure. I'm not particularly fond of comedies, but I'm also not fond of really serious, heavy stuff either. I don't want toooo much drama. Mostly I want interesting costumes, breathtaking scenery, inspiring music, and either sword-fighting or things blowing up, or both


----------



## seacastle (Jul 15, 2013)

What's wrong with musicals? :x

I honestly think I just love movies. Any genre, as long as it's well written and well executed. Comedies don't usually "get me" unless it's a drama with subtle comedy in it. I think I appreciate the hilarious realism of life rather than the slapstick approach. I don't know.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

Comedy and mystery of course ...................


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Drama and musicals


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

It's not really the genre, it's the film that I like.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

I love mysteries. Or films where it's based in reality but has some fantasy added in (Spiderwick Chronicles, Chronicle, Avengers, etc). Always gives me that wishful unrealistic hope that maybe, deep down, I'm like them too.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Comedy, fo sho.


----------



## muffleupagus (May 14, 2013)

Why must I choose? I prefer the types of films that seem not to fit into a particular category. 

There's usually an overall sci-fi theme to the most brilliant movies I've seen, but still have strokes of comedy, drama, musical pieces, and basically the whole shebang. 

I like films and series that mix and match a ton of themes which seem not to work from any one to the next, yet somehow form a powerful compound under just the right dose and mixture.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Sword and Sorcery, Historical Dramas, Horror, Surrealist and dark comedy


----------



## earthtopaige (May 12, 2013)

Gonna have to go with Comedy, but honestly I could watch anything


----------



## blackwolf (Jul 5, 2013)

Psychological thrillersss.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Serious action.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Seriously though _Saw II _is like my favourite movie evur, only because I haven't seen _Saw I _yet. _Hard Candy_ was really good too.


----------



## Soulfully (Jul 19, 2013)

Fantasy and Romance


----------

